# GT5000 Hour Meter???



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

Are these the hour meters to get from Northern Tool for the GT5000?

Analog $24.99
Digital 36.99

Which is better? Is the tach on the digital worth the extra cost?

Any pictures of where you mounted yours?


Thanks!

SouthPaw


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd have to go with the analog. I don't recall having a need for a tach on my GT5000.

<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/160597_lg.jpg>


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

Anyone use the digital SenDEC one from Sears? Does it fit the OEM dash hole like the ones from Northern Tools do? My local sears has them in stock. It's a little cheaper that the Nothern Tools analog one after paying shipping. 

Thanks for any info!


SouthPaw


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom.....

Go to your room! :furious: :furious:


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the Sendec hour meter and it has worked great. I have 155 hrs on my LT 2000. Mine's a surface mount tho.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got more hours on my GT5K than on my JD 4410 and the GT5K has had fewer break downs. None for the GT5K and 1 for the 4410.

mg: mg: mg: 

Did I just say that?


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toolman _
> *I have the Sendec hour meter and it has worked great. I have 155 hrs on my LT 2000. Mine's a surface mount tho. *


Yeah, I think the one my local Sears has is also surface mount. I guess I'll order the one from Northern Tools. I was just hoping I could find one locally because the GT5000 I ordered today is being delivered Friday and I know I will want to use it Saturday. I was hoping to have the hourmeter to install before I even use it.

Oh well...

SouthPaw


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry to ask so many questions about this but I don't have my tractor yet and I was wanting to go ahead and order the hour meter...

Anyway, This hour meter from Northern Tools looks more like the one on the GT6000 tractor (at least from what I remember):

#160589


Is this the one that I've read about being a perfect fit on the GT5000? Or is it the one previously posted?



Thanks!


SouthPaw


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Noooooo, the round meter will not fit hole in GT dash. The first post with the analog "square" meter is the one that I have that will fit in the dash hole. All thats needed is to hook up two wires, mount with screws included with meter, and cut plastic dash plate around. Thats the tricky part, trying to get tight fit and looking right. I did use a couple small washers behing the meter brackets to space it forward just a hair. Just sitting it in the hole puts the face just even with or slightly behind dash plate.


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

THANKS! That is what I needed to know. I just placed my order!


SouthPaw


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is how your hour meter should look after install.


----------



## SouthPaw (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *This is how your hour meter should look after install. *


Sweet! Exactly what I was looking for Randy! It's true, a picture IS worth 1,000 words!


SouthPaW


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthPaw _
> *Sweet! Exactly what I was looking for Randy! It's true, a picture IS worth 1,000 words!
> 
> 
> SouthPaW *


Glad you liked it....don't forget to get some pics of your new baby when it arrives


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

my GTH2548 I added the tach

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=43895


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *my GTH2548 I added the tach *


C-O-O-L 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=43895>


----------

